# How much for a Tivo S3?



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a TiVo S3 THX/OLED model with lifetime service that I am going to put up for sale once I get my new XL4 soon... any idea what people are paying for these now days?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Look in eBay in completed sold listings to see what the going price is. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lifetime-TC...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item337ea22cec
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-HD-SER...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item3a7ca1beca


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been monitoring and have seen listing go for anywhere from $250-$500. Depends on how lucky you are.

Dan


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Take a lot of pictures and write a good description and have a good feedback rating. Don't charge $50 for shipping and take blurry pictures (or no pictures) and don't show me a picture of a Series 3 and try to sell me a Series 4. 

When you look at the completed auctions, take inspiration from the ones that sold high. Usually the ones that sell for too little didn't take 5 minutes to make the auction details right. Look at the current auctions that you are competing against: Don't expect to sell for much more than they are going for. I usually set a Buy It Now price about 5% lower than my competition if I want the item to go away fast, or I wait it out and let the cheap items end before I list my item. It's tough with a TiVo, since there are always lots of them on there.


----------



## mikemikemike (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellant post. These suggestions apply to all items sold on EbaY. I have 1 added thought - sellers who don't allow returns make potential buyers think there is something wrong with the product and that the seller just wants to get rid of it. Personnaly, I never bid on / buy an item when the seller doesn't allow returns (though I've never had to return an item).


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I almost always allow returns, except on things like 20+ year old computer parts. I sell about 100 items a month, and I get maybe 1 return per month. Of those, 90% are because they bought the wrong thing or changed their mind, not because the item was defective. They have to pay shipping both ways unless it was not as described. And if the item shipped "free" they get my actual shipping cost deducted from the refund. It doesn't happen often enough to worry about.


----------

